# Brocolli and Dry Cat Food



## Lady Aurora (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello Fellow Hedgehog Owners:

I am a new hedgehog owner and have only had my little guy for 6 days. Tonight I gave my hedgehog Spork a small piece of broccoli. I do not think he has ever had some before. He ate it and it caused him to anoint. I am glad I knew what he was doing or I would have thought I poisoned him. Does anointing mean they like what they are eating. If so is it safe to give him a small tid bit of broccoli everyday?

Also, I have bought my new guy food, that is off the recommend dry food list, the brand is Wellness. How much should I be giving him each day? When I first got him (last friday) he ate and drank at lot, now he seems to barely eat. How much water and food should a 7 month old male hedgehog be eating?

P.S. He has no problem eating meal worms. I give him one every night.

Any help or advice you can give would be greatly appreciated.

Regards,
Me & Spork


----------



## cocogamby (Dec 2, 2009)

I am new to hedgies too but I read that anointing is when they like something! I dont see any harm in feeding him brocoli once daily. My girl loves apples! she hasn't anointed to them ! I wish she would find something she liked that much, but I guess I will keep trying! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there. Congrats on Spork  

Yes annoingting means they love it. 

Give him a bowl full and see how much he eats of that, when they're babies they eat alot more than adults, but count his kibble to see how much he is actually eating each night, then you'll know


----------

